# Help needed...lure selection for Stripers



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey all!

I was at Dick's Sporting Goods yesterday picking up a raquetball raquet and found myself in the fishin section first. As I was checking out all the goodies and drooling at the same time, I noticed that I was also getting quite overwhelmed with the lure selection...so many!!!!

Can anyone help me with this, I'm typically a bait guy, but I want to start throwing lures off the jetties and surf. Most likely will be using a couple 7' Okuma set ups from the jetties and a series of 7', 8' and 10' set ups from surf.

Starting to stock up...been jonesing big time!

FFM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Lures.....*

When jetty fishing I bring along 1/4 white buck tails with a purple worm with a pink or orange fire tail. Metal I use kast maters, kroc spoons, hopkins smoothies and the like. I also use bombers, striper swipers, yo-zuri and Tsu-nami lures especially the ones with orange bellies. Hope this helps.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Sure does...gonna go to the fishermans toystore now and load up on toys!!!

Thanks Rudde


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Striper lures*

FFM I was taught the basic lures are... 1 black, 1 school bus (gold and black) 1 light color, yellow or white a popper, metal, castmaster etc and bucktails. Now I would imagine the soft side storms or tusanmi would be a good start. Can get expensive real fast. If you have a buck or so left over a swimmer of white or yellow would not be a bad choice and you can build on that... good luck.... salt


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

hey thanks for the advise! I have a couple of white bucktails...I heard that white worms tend to work well on them. Gonna give that a go. Gots some spoons, some storm softies...bubble gum with white or red heads...

I'm gonna go and get an assortment of colors of bombers and such. Have yet to catch a biggon on a lure...

Got some nice stripes and blues on clams and mackeral last spring. Would love to land one on a lure though...I'll feel like a true fisherman when that day happens...and everyone on the board will know it...whether they want to or not!

Thanks for all the help...hope to get out with some of you guys this year.

FFM


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

KastMaster (Silver spoon w/white bucktail)


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*bucktail jigs*

i have not been to jersey,or more directly long beach island for some time,but when i was there,the biggest stripers were caught on bucktails with just about anything trailing.some old school striper yoda said if he had 3 things in his bag for stripers,it would be jigs,jigs,and jigs.


----------

